

Ecuador’s strange journey from embracing Snowden to turning him away - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/07/02/ecuadors-strange-journey-from-embracing-snowden-to-turning-him-away/?tid=rssfeed

======
loceng
Looks like he leveraged Snowden's asylum to get some convicted bankers back
who are hiding in the U.S.. I wonder how long before they arrive in Ecuador.

------
Dirlewanger
Gotta say, it's better than Ecuador welcoming Snowden into their country and
then throwing the handcuffs on him as soon as he lands and being escorted
straight to a private jet waiting to take off to the US.

------
coldcode
In the end everyone's looking out for themselves.

